# Proxy User beim IE ändern



## Dörti.Hermi (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
hab schon stundenlang das Internet durchsucht, aber bin zu keinem Erbebnis gekommen.
Wenn ich das 1. Mal den IE starte und den Proxy einstelle, werde ich aufgefordert den Proxy-Benutzer + Passwort einzugeben. Wie kann ich diesen aber später ändern? Hab in der Registry auch nichts gefunden....

Wo kann ich das ändern?

lg


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Hi...

Proxy User

Also welches IE hast du denn?

Ich hab 7!

Man geht doch über 

Extras/Internetoption/Verbindungen/Lan-Einstellungen

Ins Proxy-Server Menü....  macht ein Häkchen rein und schreibt die jeweilige Adresse + Port hin da und fertig.

Also in meiner Schule ham die dass auch so gelöst ^^

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (5. Januar 2008)

ich verwende auch den 7er.

es geht ja nicht darum, wie man den proxy einstellt, sondern, wie man benuter + pwd ändert, wenn man diesen beim 1. mal surfen mit dem proxy eingegeben hat. geht wann irgendwann wieder in internet dann fragt der ie gar nicht mehr nach dem benutzer + pwd, sondern nimmt den vom letzten mal....nur ich will einen anderen Benutzer eingeben!


----------

